
Show HN: Bot market – quality control for a decentralized identity system - takeshi_w
https://medium.com/six-degrees-of-separation/bot-market-1ee2a77e7df7
======
takeshi_w
TL;DR: If we can't prove that bot is a bot, let's give bot owners what they
want - a convenient bot market and bot management tools. This way we will know
the number of bots and their cost.

